# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox 2.9.6 1st March 2015 - Many Many Bugs Solved & Alot Better !!

## mohamed73

*what's new ?*   * Andriod tool USB Mode add new boot V4.1452* *Andriod tool backup factory file add for* *MTK6571**MTK6582** MTK6592*  *Adjust MTK save file failed bug* *Adjust MTK Andriod Write factory file for*  *MTK6571** MTK6572** MTK6582* *Lot of other bugs solved*   *!! ...Important Notice... !!* Quote:  			 				We need Complete Bug Reports. 
if you encounter any please post it here with very complete details & nicely describe.
or send to laxmi kamlesh by Pm. 
This is very important for us to solve all bugs from Volcanobox. 
Please don't post useless or Un-Complete reports. 
Thanks you in advance.    *
Some Test Reports*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Important note:
Only Volcano Module exe will not able to run. You have to Extract/Copy  Volcano Module update files into Volcano YellowStone folder to able to  Work fine !!    To Download VolcanoBox YellowStone 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   To Download VolcanoBox Module 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   To Download OLD Updates
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Help  Us to Add more things  in Volcano.... Simply Recommend VolcanoBox to  your all Friends... More  We Sale.... More New Things We ADD... So Every  thing is now in your  hand... If you want we add many more things help  us in SALE...   BlackBerry update 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   All Updates & History :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------

